# grafikkarte für 16:9 darstellung gesucht



## Atti (26. November 2001)

kennt jemand son teil, die meinetwegen 852*480 darstellen kann?


----------



## Freaky (27. November 2001)

*wieder da !!!!*

mußte mich erstmal neu anmelden....


also ich weiß das die ELSA Synergy 16:9 darstellen kann
ist aber nicht ganz billig 

bis dann


freaky


----------

